# My dark boas



## richyboa72 (Dec 20, 2017)

First of is Medusa,she was such a grump when I first had her she hissed and struck for the whole two hours journey when I went to fetch her back in April ,the last couple of months she has calmed down and I’m able to handle her quite easily she is two in April, she is a Hypo IMG( increasing melanin gene) she should be almost black by the time she is 3








My Peruvian longtail boa (bcl) boa constrictor longicauda 
They both two in April and are really nice the female is nice and silver with black and gold saddles and the smaller male is a lot darker than her












Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 20, 2017)

A little video I did the other week of them




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foozil (Dec 20, 2017)

subscribed


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 20, 2017)

also subscribed


----------

